# Daten von HTML and JSP schicken



## paxiss (19. Nov 2015)

Hey,

hab folgendes problem, muss Daten in eine HTML datei einfügen dann mit submit die JSP seite aufrufen und die JSP soll die Daten dann empfangen und in der Java BEan verarbeiten und dann soll die JSP die Daten ausgeben.

Meine HTML Seite sieht so aus:




```
</body>
</html>
<body>
<form action="test.jsp" method="get">
text <input type ="text" name="text1"> <br>


<input type="submit" />
</form >

</body>
</html>
```


und meine JSP sieht so aus :


```
<body>
<% String text1 = request.getParameter("text"); %>
<jsp:useBean id="bean" scope="session" class="test.TestBean"/>
<jsp:setProperty property="op1" name="bean" value="<%=text1%>"/>
Text: <jsp:getProperty property="op1" name="bean"/>
Text: <%=request.getParameter("text") %>



</body>
```


----------

